# Republican vs. Democrat Women



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I knew there was another reason I was drawn to Republican women.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Johnny - that is great!*
*I always wished I could be the salami in a Michelle Malkin \ Anne Coulter sandwich...:wub: *
*Good Post!!*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't Forget, Jessica Simpson is a Republican ! ! !


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> Don't Forget, Jessica Simpson is a Republican ! ! !


Woo Hoo! In knew there was a reason I liked her show :hump:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> Don't Forget, Jessica Simpson is a Republican ! ! !


She gives us a bad name...plain and simple. I hate her


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

kttref said:


> She gives us a bad name...plain and simple. I hate her


Gives who a bad name ? Republicans, or Blonds ? : )


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Little bit of both...but c'mon I'm a redhead now!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*She may not have a brain in her bean, but when you have a babe like JS, you don't spend a lot of time discussing foreign policy&#8230; :hump:

*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Morty - We need to have a talk about what you do discuss with stupid blondes.....


----------

